
Tesla launches space stunt in world's most expensive car promotion - walterbell
https://www.campaignlive.co.uk/article/tesla-launches-space-stunt-worlds-expensive-car-promotion/1456485
======
TomMarius
Actually it's the cheapest promotion that received this kind of feedback,
ever. Their alternative was to use some leftover scrap for the test. The only
cost was the car itself - and if Tesla/SpaceX manages to catch it in the
future, it's definitely going to be the most expensive car ever.

